# I want to die



## Taylor Wilkens (Mar 26, 2003)

I wish I would die. Than i would not have to feel ibs.I just had it last night. It just gets worse every time.I had back pain.My ribs hurt so so bad. I wish I could have one wish, I would wish for IBS would go away.I cryed so so hard.I was feeling like throwing up. but i did not thow up.I did not go to school.I still feel like ####.I want to die. I want to so so so badly.


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

hi there, i really can sympathise with u. im 19 and although i have never contemplated death at any stage of my life, i know how it feels to just wanna curl up and let it all go away. first of all, have you been to the doctor? if you have, u need to go back and put pressure on the doctor to listen to you. You shouldn't have to go on feeling bad. What are your main symptoms? i have had stomach pain all day every day for the past 2 and a half months accompanied with D that used to come on at any point. it got to the point when i was too scared to eat. i told my university doctor that and she saw how pale i looked and knew that she had to do something. i also have a lovely family GP who sorted everything out for me. i am still not feeling well, and am not over this bout of ibs so i know what it feels like to still be like u r feeling. how old r u and what about ur parents? my mum doesnt really understand whats happening with me and thinks most of it is in my mind so i dont listen to her. u know ur body so listen to it and make sure that you get the doctors attention so that u r not feeling so low again. mention to the doctor how u have been feeling and they will have to listen to you. i really hope you are feeling a bit better today. let me know how you are. xoxox


----------



## Taylor Wilkens (Mar 26, 2003)

My parents understand,they just don't know what to do.I have had ibs for 4 years.I don't want to tell how old i am cause u will say i don't want to talk to u.but I will tell u anyway.I am 11 years old.we don't know if it is ibs.but i had to take 6 things to cure it , never worked.I have ibs all the time. I just scream when i get it i also will cry. it is so so bad sometimes.I sit in the bathroom for hours.I myself don't know what to do. thank u for your reply.


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

Hi again, of course I'll talk to you - it doesn't matter about your age. You are lucky that your parents are supportive and want to find out whats wrong with you as much as you do. What are you doing about school?What medication are you taking? when you get into bed, you could try and put a hot water bottle on your stomach because this always relaxes me and makes me go to sleep quicker (so i dont feel the pain for so long). have you tried cutting wheat out of your diet because that really irritates the colon? Have the doctors done any tests on you yet?Take care Love Vicky xox


----------



## SMax82 (Jan 9, 2003)

Hello, I understand what it's like to be young with IBS. Although I'm 20, I have had IBS ever since I was around 13 or 14. I know how frustrating it can be at your age...I still get frustrated from time to time. My best advice is to go to see a doctor and ask for medication to help with the pain. I just recently saw my doctor and he prescribed me Zelnorm for my IBS C. Also, when I am in pain, I drink pepermint tea to help with the bloating and I always turn to my heating pad.Have you told your teachers about your IBS? Sometimes it helps if they know you have a problem...they'll be more sympathetic to your bathroom needs. All I can say is hang in there...you aren't alone!Take care and feel better


----------



## Taylor Wilkens (Mar 26, 2003)

I am not very well in school when i get ibs. I cried in front of 26 people.I do not take medication.doctors have not done tests.I am going to tell my teachers next year and maybe this year.we only have about 23 days lefted of school,YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

have you been to the doctor to get a diagnosis of IBS yet and see what medication is available for you? i think this should be the first thing you do. then you can get some of your symptoms under control and get some of your confidence back. when you have seen a doctor they will be able to write a letter to your teacher so she knows what's going on when you don't feel well. that way ppl will be more sensitive to your needs and you will know that it's ok to run to the toilet or sit outisde for a while. What are your main symptoms?


----------



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

skater i felt the same way on saturday. im on bentyl and do pretty well. Im starting college next year


----------



## Taylor Wilkens (Mar 26, 2003)

what do u mean by symptoms???????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

what are your main problems? like do u get tummy pain, diahoea or constipation, wind or bloating? and do u find it gets worse when u eat?


----------



## Taylor Wilkens (Mar 26, 2003)

I get tummy pain,really bad.I get diahoea,and i feel like throwing up.I do sometimes get tummy pain when i eat.How old are u? I forgot.bye


----------



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

im 18 and on bentyl i have most of the same symptoms you do


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

i get the same skater - the tummy pain is awful. for diahoea i have found that taking fybogel sachets mixed with water twice a day has really helped bulk my stools up and soften it so theres no pain when i go to the toilet. it also helps regulate the bowel. i take anti spasmodics (like colpermin, buscopan and colofac mebervine) 20 mins before i eat so the gut doesnt go into a spasm after i eat. you can buy both of these over the counter at a chemist. i'm 19.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Skater, you don't want to die, evetually you will find a way to deal with all the horrible pain you are feeling now. You need to get your parents to take you to the doctors and have some tests done to make sure that it is IBS that you have and not something more serious. This is very important!You could try drinking somehting like peppermint tea to help your poor tummy when it hurts. Its not the nicest thing in the world, but if you put lots of honey in it you don't notice that.Show your mum these websites, www.eatingforibs.com and www.firstyearibs.com also show her www.ibsuadioprogram100.com I hope you start to feel better soon.Spliffy


----------



## kellegreen (May 7, 2003)

Dear Skater,My heart goes out to you and your parents. My 14 yr. old daughter has had digestive problems all of her life. We didn't get a diagnosis until she was 12. Her regular doctors just thought it was all in her head. Finally,I insisted they refer her to a pediatric gastrointerologist. We saw him and he diagnosed her right away.She misses a lot of school and throws up several times a week. She experiences all the other common symptoms too. She gets depressed and hates how this interferes with her life but she knows that with medications and support from her family, she will learn to deal with it. Hang in there! The different medications you can get from the doctor might really help.God Bless You


----------



## RHJPC (Mar 31, 2003)

Hi Skater,I'm a grown up, but have had IBS since I was young. My daughter has had it since she was a baby and my niece has it at age 11.It's said to be hereditary meaning that someone else in your family has/had it.Maybe you could ask especially your female relatives and see if they have had the same symptoms.Even though we have it, doesn't mean that it's gonna be painful for us the rest of our lives. I went for YEARS without any pain. I help my daughter and niece with foods to eat, when to exercise, drink plenty of water and they are doing just fine.Wanting to "die" is a feeling that I'm sure everybody has felt that has awful pain and fear that it's never gonna go away. BUT, it does go away, beleive me







And dying is a permanent solution to a temporary problem. It may be tough right now for you, but with the right foods, some medications, exercise.....you could go for years without pain and even forget you had it.For me, it just flares up when I'm really have been under alot of stress. I dance to help take away that stress. Find something you really like to do and just go have fun with it....and pretty soon, the pain is gone. (make sure you see your Dr., though, first, before anything







Good luck, hon!


----------



## MzPunk (May 21, 2003)

Hi skater. I'm 14 years ld and can totally relate.I startedgoing to the doctors at the age of 6 bacause I hd problems with both constipation and diahrea. I stil avelots of problem and have been diagnosed with IBS.Sometimes I just want to go to sleep and neverwake up because m stomache pains hurt so bad..Luckily,I'm homeschooled so I don'thve to go to school every day feeling terible.I use to go to chool though..and for m it was really bad.If you ever wanna chat just let me know. Steph


----------



## MzPunk (May 21, 2003)

Oh,sry bout the bad typing,,my keyboard is sorta messinup ome.w're gettin a new one tommorrow.


----------



## Taylor Wilkens (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi am ii years old.My name is taylor Wilkens i live in wisconsin.Where do u live?


----------



## MzPunk (May 21, 2003)

Hey,skater...got the keyboard fixed. i usually live in Covington,Ga...but right now im stayin with my aunt in Conyers,GA


----------



## Taylor Wilkens (Mar 26, 2003)

that is cool.so are u.well see ya later.bye


----------

